# Tuesday 1st March



## kyles (Feb 28, 2005)

I know it's not Tuesday yet but never mind. I weighed in today, and ta da, have lost another two pounds, that's 18 in total! Woo hoo! Two more and I get my perfume!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 28, 2005)

kyles, I have been monitoring your progress thru your posts and all I can say is.... you da bomb, girl!  Keep up the splendid work.


----------



## Catseye (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, 18 pounds!  That's so excellent!  You're doing so wonderfully, kyles, congratulations.  And what perfume is it that you refer to?


Cats


----------



## Ishbel (Mar 1, 2005)

Well done, Kyles


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 1, 2005)

Keep up the great work, Kyles!  We're all so proud of you!


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 1, 2005)

Good job Kyles!

I lost another 2 pounds, for a total of 10.   8) 

 Barbara


----------



## Catseye (Mar 2, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I lost another 2 pounds, for a total of 10.   8)
> Barbara



Great going, Barbara.  I figure after 10 pounds, you're talkin' serious poundage.  You're in the leagues now, girl!    

But where is your ticker???  Ya gotta have a ticker.

Cats


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 2, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> But where is your ticker???  Ya gotta have a ticker.
> 
> Cats


I just haven't had the time lately!  Maybe after the 13th I'll have a minute to breathe and can do that.

 Barbara


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

Weighed in today, another 2.8 lbs.  really didn't think I lost any this week.


----------



## kyles (Mar 4, 2005)

I decided at 20 pounds lost I was going to buy Jo Malone's Ginger and Nutmeg Perfume. At 40 pounds I am going to have a treat day at a local health spa, massage, swimming etc. My main goal is to be a size 18 (that's 14 to you guys) in September, we're going to Greece, I'm running a half marathon, doing a reading at a wedding and becoming an Aunt again!!!!!

It's gonna be a big month.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

congrats on everything kyles


----------



## nicole (Mar 4, 2005)

Ok,OK.... what are you guys doing to drop the pounds? I tried trim spa lost 6lbs. the first 2 weeks, then I got off track couldn't afford the price. I easly put back on the weight. All i need to do is loose 15lbs. by summer so when we go to florida I can be in my bikini. What is the secret? and how fast does it come off?


----------



## Raine (Mar 4, 2005)

Weight watchers works for us.


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

i joined curves and lost 10.  but don't do what i did. i quit going for a few weeks and put 6 back on  :x


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 4, 2005)

But at least you're down 4 from where you started!  It's a good start


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 4, 2005)

I stopped drinking things with sugar in them and have started watching my portions.  I need to start exercising again, but I have been so busy lately that I haven't.

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i joined curves and lost 10.  but don't do what i did. i quit going for a few weeks and put 6 back on  :x



Go back to Curves, middie.  Even if you don't lose pounds you will definitely lose inches.  And that is always a good thing!  

p.s.  they are having a Husbands/SOs night at my Curves shop tonight to show the guys how hard everyone works.  Putting the men on the circuit so they can try the equipment out.  You can bet the wives/SOs are gonna say "faster!"


----------



## middie (Mar 4, 2005)

i just recently started going back. thing is i have been so tired in the morning i couldn't get up to go. slowly getting some energy back so when i can get up i go. i'll get back on track eventually.
also starting to eat more salads since i let up on them too.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 4, 2005)

Atta girl, mids.  To boost your energy, try eating a hard boiled egg or some cheese to get you going in the a.m.  Protein is the best before doing a Curves workout.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 4, 2005)

poop! 
Vacation is bad for weight loss...
I"m back to 148....


----------



## Catseye (Mar 5, 2005)

Only lost one pound this week.  Don't know why, maybe 'cuz I missed my Wednesday exercise session.  

And I want, no I need no I GOTTA HAVE SOME PEANUT M&Ms!!!!    

And, a friendly reminder:  This thread is for only for weekly weigh-in stats.  Any other diet chat oughtta go into its own thread.  Theng you very much.    


Cats


----------



## kyles (Mar 5, 2005)

I joined my gym at work, and do a one hour workout three times a week, and do mini ones twice a week in my lunch hour, and swim there times a week (this is the girl who was allergic to exercise)

My diet is low G I foods (oats, rye, minimal wheat, plenty of soy and heaps of fruit and vegetables) and staying away from fried foods. A treat every now and then is essential though!!!!

It's working so far, but finding clothes is a struggle, I've dropped a size and a half, and none of my tailored work pants fit, but I don't want to buy any new ones yet!!! I have got some flirty new exercise tops and a new pair of swimming togs/bathers/cozzie whatever, as i had an accident last week, I swam out of my bathers!!!! Very embarrassing!!!!


----------

